# Gold Refining Jukebox



## Rag and Bone (May 29, 2008)

Please add your favorite gold refining song to the list.

I'll start it off with:

Hank Williams "Wealth Won't Save your Soul"


----------



## Yalan (May 29, 2008)

'Goldfinger(s) - Shirley Bassey. :lol:


----------



## Gotrek (May 29, 2008)

As I lay Dying - The Sounds of Truth


----------



## donald236 (May 29, 2008)

all the gold in california - larry gatlin and the gatlin brothers band


----------



## jimdoc (May 29, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GdNh9f2Wwm0

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zm7EeuWnc-8&feature=related


----------



## Gotrek (May 29, 2008)

A++ on that metallica version.


----------



## JustinNH (May 30, 2008)

Metallica = greatness haha
cept not too big a fan of their new stuff


----------



## dixie (Jun 2, 2008)

Does not contain the "gold" word anywhere but the wealth theme is contained.

WOWm while I was at the u-tube posted I played around a little with the other soundtracks. I had no idea how much work into the sound for the spaghetti westerns.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 12, 2008)

Go North

-Johny Horton


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 13, 2008)

Heart of Gold


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 13, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> Go North
> 
> -Johny Horton



Isn't that one titled North, to Alaska?

Memories of my youth.

Harold


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 13, 2008)

No. It's just called Go North.

Do you have a favorite gold song, Harold?


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 14, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> No. It's just called Go North.



Doesn't sound familiar, although if I was to hear it, it's entirely possible I'd recall hearing it. I've always been keenly intersted in music. It's far greater than my love for gold, and still runs strong. Fact is, the house I'm building is built around our stereo system. 

When I read your post, it broght back instant memories of the one I recall -----North, To Alaska, Johhny Horton. I checked my CD collection to see if I had it, but, alas, I do not. Did happen to find a link on the net, though. 

http://www.cowboylyrics.com/lyrics/classic-country/north-to-alaska---johnny-horton-14960.html



> Do you have a favorite gold song, Harold?



Surprisingly, no!

I'm not real keen on lyrics----and listen to precious few singers. When I graduated to jazz and classical, I left behind most of the singers----although I still have a love for Ella Fitzgerald, Nat King Cole, Mel Tormé, Louie Prima, Satchmo, Sinatra, Joe Williams and the like. I'm always moved by Beethoven's 9th, 4th movement! The more voices, the better. 

I can't stand most modern music and spend no time listening. I'm fortunate to live where we receive two jazz stations, along with a couple good classical stations. 

One of my all-time favorite songs is Two Degrees East, Three Degrees West, written by John Lewis, the pianist for MJQ for their duration. He, and they, are now deceased. Also can't get enough of the old song St. James Infirmiry, Red Garland. The ultimate in cool, those two songs. To me, they are pure gold. 

Harold


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 14, 2008)

"Go North" seems to be a version of "North to Alaska". Same premise, great song.

St. James Infirmary is an amazing song. Many great versions. My favorite is Perez Prado's on Voodoo Suite, very rough horns on that one. You might want to stear clear of it Harold.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 14, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> "Go North" seems to be a version of "North to Alaska". Same premise, great song.


I wondered if that might be the case. Often songs get identified by more than one title.



> St. James Infirmary is an amazing song. Many great versions.


Indeed! One I've heard for all my life (the swing era is a particular favorite of mine), but only recently acquainted with the Red Garland rendition. His chord structure is nothing short of amazing. As a jazz enthusiast, I find he has as much appeal as Monk, although they share very little where technique is concerned. 

Funny, I noticed the unusual spelling----it's spelled with an I on the list that I provided, as well as many of the references I found on Google. Makes me wonder if it was intentional, or simply an oversight. My spell checker wants it to be spelled with an "A".

I'm originally from Salt Lake City, Utah. There was an exceptional jazz DJ on KSL radio (Wes Bowen), and later on the UofU station, KUER. His time on the air was limited to a few hours nightly. He used one of Red Garland's tunes as his theme song, so I was well acquainted with his sound, although I had not heard St. James Infirmiry played prior to moving to Western Washington. It has been a most pleasurable revealing. 

Wes Bowen was a cantankerous old bastard (sounds as if I'm describing myself!)----but likely one of the finest of DJ's to grace the airwaves. His knowledge of jazz is unparalleled. I thank him for grooming my listening pleasure, along with my brother, who started listening to jazz in the mid 50's. By the time the Beatles made it big, I was finished with rock, having grown weary of the changes in music, and bored to tears with the Beatles. I turned my attention to jazz. Brubeck was, and still is, one of my very favorites. It was not a happy day for me when he disbanded his quartet in '67. In my opinion, he has never sounded better than when he played with Desmond. 



> My favorite is Perez Prado's on Voodoo Suite, very rough horns on that one. You might want to stear clear of it Harold.


Ahhhh!! Yet another familiar name from my youth. Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White. 

I remember those old tunes with great fondness! I thank you for the memories, and the warning! I'm not particularly fond of the Latin thing when it's ongoing, although I surely enjoyed Perez Prado. 

If you're a Mel Tormê fan, one of his best tunes ever is In The Evening, When the Sun Goes Down. His vocalization is one of the finest displays of the human voice in recent times. He was, truly, an American treasure. Saw him live a few years before he had his stroke. An impressive showman, and very talented. 

Are you familiar with Johnny Hartman?

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 14, 2008)

I never heard St James Infirmary until I heard Eric Clapton and Dr John do it at the Roseland Ballroom. Here is a link to it on Youtube;
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HJA21UmUquI
I wish I could find it on DVD, I was in the second row and took my mother to see the show, she was going through chemo and she put up with the ride to NYC to see the show because Clapton was her favorite.
Youtube has just about anything you could want to see or hear, it really surprises me sometimes.

Two other songs from the same show;
Layla;
http://youtube.com/watch?v=H_xL_-SX-Bg
Right Place Wrong Time;
http://youtube.com/watch?v=P4_jO7a0Kd8

It was cool, you had to win the tickets, and they taped it for a VH1 special.
And that trip to NYC form Philly was my first real test drive after putting an
engine in my '68 fastback Impala, luckily I had everything right and it made it there and back no problems. I parked in a garage, and when I went back to get my car it wasn't in the same spot and I got worried, I was telling the guy's its a primer black '68 Impala and they didn't know where it was, finally an older black guy comes over and says "Oh 
Hotrod 1, let me go get it" He was probably ripping all over NYC in it.
You should have seen the look on all the "Broadway" people when they heard it start up and rumble up the ramp, they were probably waiting on there Mercedes and BMW's. I miss that car,but more than that I miss my mother who passed away from lung cancer.
They gave her 6 months and she lived closer to 10 years, it really helps 
to be a fighter. I hope Ralph is OK speaking of that, I am sure he is a
fighter as well. Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 14, 2008)

jimdoc said:


> Here is a link to it on Youtube;


Sigh!

With a _slow_ dialup, Youtube is not one of the things I can enjoy. I wonder how much I'm missing?

Dr. John is certainly an interesting performer, eh?



> I miss my mother who passed away from lung cancer. They gave her 6 months and she lived closer to 10 years, it really helps
> to be a fighter.


Indeed! Attitude appears to be very important when going through such ordeals. My condolences on the loss of you mother. 



> I hope Ralph is OK speaking of that, I am sure he is a
> fighter as well. Jim


Yes, I agree----so silence from him is not a good sign. I expect he is no longer with us after waiting this long for a response. 

It's a damned shame readers don't provide more contact information, so we could do a follow-up when they disappear. In this case, we may never know what became of Ralph. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 14, 2008)

Harold,
Why is it that dial-up is your only option?
I have DSL through the phoneline and now
that I have that dial-up would drive me crazy.
An older friend still has dial-up, and refuses to
upgrade even though it would be the same price,
or even cheaper, and then to consider all the time
you save not waiting, and having large files and
videos available. I tried showing her a site that has
pictures of Phila. from the 1800's to present (phillyhistory.org), 
and they were painfully slow, and she didn't have the patience 
to wait for them, and I know she would really enjoy seeing
the pictures. I didn't have the patience either with her computer. 
Last night they had a Metallica concert live on the internet, 
which I think was from Australia? (Bonoroo)
I saw the beginning, but then had to go to work. I know that 
wouldn't interest you Harold, but I am sure there is jazz, 
or other things that would interest you. 
I don't know how internet stuff works, but I would think since
you have a phone line there must be someway to get a faster
connection. I don't have cable TV because I don't want to pay
for it, but if it was the only way to get high speed internet, I
would have to get it just for that.
Here is a site for satelite broadband, but it is a little expensive;
http://go.gethughesnet.com/
Jim


----------



## Oz (Jun 14, 2008)

A word of caution. I don’t know what others experiences are with Hughes net but my folks have it and it is slow and unreliable. They talk often of waiting for a good enough connection to get e-mail. They are stuck with it as their best option on the farm because the phone lines are so poor they can’t even send a fax over them. As I am a 10 minute drive away I have even considered setting up a link for them from my house with a 12db gain yagi I have.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Jim,

While TDS offers high speed connections, the option is not available to us because of our location. We are several miles from their location, and live where development isn't likely to happen, so without a change in technology, I see a bleak future for me. Growth management in the State dictate that the smallest lot that can be occupied is 5 acres. Many here live on large plots of land, 60 acres and more (or less). Ours is 5½ acres. 

The second problem is that while I am not poor, I live on Social Security. Spending a large amount for internet service on an ongoing basis isn't in the cards for me. I feel about that subject the way you feel about TV----I refuse to pay the price. We don't have anything but off air TV here unless you invest in a satellite system. Just like there are no high speed connection options, there is also no cable. Wouldn't pay for it if there was. I'm not about to pay to watch commercial television. As it is, while reception isn't the best, we get stations from both Seattle, Washington, and Portland, Oregon due to living on a large ridge. The folks in the valley can't receive them. It's also the reason that we get two jazz stations. We're no less than 75 miles from the one in Tacoma, and greater distance from the one in Portland (Gresham, actually).

I appreciate your input-----and hope to have better service some day. I was content until TDS updated their equipment----which left me with the ultra slow speed. They suggested a new modem could help------so when I get to the "big city" I'll pick up a different type than the one I use now. It's an outdated Lucent model. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 15, 2008)

Harold,
Is there a library, or some other place that you could
go to where you would be able to use their high speed?
Or a place with wifi that you could take a laptop to?
Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't have a lap top, and the closest library is about 8 miles away. With the price of diesel fuel (both my vehicles are Dodge, Cummins powered), plus the inconvenience of being away from home, it wouldn't be worth it, especially considering I get on the internet several times daily. 

As it appears right now, my best option is to find an ISP that provides reliable service, and includes news groups. I follow RCM, as well as the two boards I moderate. 

Frankly, I'd be happy if I could get back my old connection speed. It's still limiting, but it would make life one hell of a lot easier than it is today. 

Of course, I'd still have to ignore things like youtube, and inform friends that sending large files should not be routine. Several of the people I hear from think nothing of sending 10 mb, which I generally delete. I use Mailwasher, but once I've downloaded my messages, if a large file comes through, it automatically downloads, tying up the computer until it's finished, or until I disconnect, then delete the unwanted message. All in all, a rather cumbersome procedure.

I wonder where internet service will be in ten years? Likely totally wireless, with no restrctions as to location. Humans are smart----they'll solve the riddle. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 15, 2008)

Harold,

You mentioned that your connection speed is slower than it was previously. If I may ask, what speed are you connecting at now and at what speed were you previously connecting.

If you need a better modem, I'll be glad to send you one for free. I'll even send you some more RAM which may give your pc a boost, if your motherboard can accept any more.

If you are having line problems, I can give some pointers on what to look for there also.

Steve


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 15, 2008)

If people need computer parts put the word out. I scrap piles of perfectly good parts weekly. I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 15, 2008)

"where the river is winding
big nuggets they're finding
Go North!
To Alaska
Go North! 
the rush is on"


----------



## Shaul (Jun 16, 2008)

Rockwell's Gold (Randy Kohrs)


Shaul


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 16, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> Harold,
> 
> You mentioned that your connection speed is slower than it was previously. If I may ask, what speed are you connecting at now and at what speed were you previously connecting.


Thanks for your attention, Steve. I should have asked you on this one---it never crossed my mind. 

I used to connect routinely @ 49,333. On occasion, as fast as 52,000. I'd say 9 out of ten was 49,333, with 52,000 only on occasion. I also connected at speeds between the two, but randomly. 

TDS, my phone company and ISP, alerted subscribers that they were going to upgrade their equipment some time ago---and to expect to not be able to access the net for a couple hours. The change was made late at night, for the least amount of inconvenience. Since then, I have routinely hooked up at 26,400, with occasional excursions as fast as the low 40,000's, but they are very rare. I'd say that 90% of my connections are 26,400, and almost always at night. Surprisingly, I connect faster during the daytime hours, when you'd think equipment is busiest. I can't help but wonder if that isn't by design, to encourage folks to subscribe to their high speed service. 

The amount of knowledge I have where computers are concerned wouldn't cover the bottom of a small thimble. I am, for the most part, held captive by my ignorance. 



> If you need a better modem, I'll be glad to send you one for free. I'll even send you some more RAM which may give your pc a boost, if your motherboard can accept any more.


That's very generous of you, Steve, but I don't want to shift my problems to your back. 

My computer was very good when purchased, but it's now over 8 years old. I'm running Windows XP, and have a 1 Ghz AMD Athlon processor with 256 mb of ram. The modem is a Lucent, with all available updates, but the tech with TDS suggested that it isn't of good quality and recommended I upgrade to a Motorola or Broadcom modem. I can purchase one in the "big city" for $35, a knock off of a Motorola, according to the salesgirl I spoke with by phone Friday afternoon. 

One thing that is puzzling. When large files are received (1 mb and larger), they download, then I get an error message. It then downloads again, and will do this for several repetitions. I often have to go to my page on the ISP's site and delete the offending message. On occasion, a large file will download properly. It doesn't always stutter!

Given the changes came when TDS upgraded their equipment, I can't help but wonder if there's a compatibility issue with the Lucent modem. I'd appreciate your opinion, if you have one. 



> If you are having line problems, I can give some pointers on what to look for there also.


Had I not experienced very good success previously, I'd likely be concerned with the line---but there's been no changes in that department------just the instant change when TDS upgraded their office. I'm open to suggestion, however. For the record, I'm about 7 miles from the office where the switching occurs. Don't know if that makes any difference.

Thanks, Steve.

Harold


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 16, 2008)

Barrett's Privateers

-Stan Rogers


----------



## istari9 (Jun 16, 2008)

Harold, 
Windows XP runs better with a greater amount of Memory. Windows 98 only saw 128mb of ram while programs running in 98 could use any excess on that machine at that time. Xp function poorly at less then 512mb and much better above that amount, I would suggest run about 2gig. I figure you use SDRAM which is not made any more and your computer being 8 year old may not see such a large amount of ram. Also matched pairs of ram work better then a mixed lot. In addition I suggest 2 1 gig sticks of 400 MHz buss for best results. In order to be sure of the best speeds look at the motherboard manufacture for the capacity of the board. Google it is fastest. If you can see about hardware modem not a software modem. The difference being the software modems use a portion of the CPU and memory to function whereas the hardware ones have all the parts needed built onto the modem its self.


Ray


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, Ray. I'll do some research and get back to you this evening, after I have put in my day on the house. 

Can't tell you guys how much I appreciate the guidance. 

Harold


----------



## akgold (Jun 16, 2008)

Harold If you know someone closer to town that has access to DSL you could throw up a small wireless hop to you. Small two foot dishes and low power 2.4 ghz unlicensed stuff. We have guys in Alaska that have links like that up to sixty miles with a bit larger dishes and about a watt of power. They run several phone lines and a couple of high speed data lines all on the same system simutaneously. They can be had cheap and you could piggyback off some else's DSL.
Steve of the North


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 16, 2008)

Steve (akgold),

Interesting! 
I'm not sure if TDS offers DSL, but one thing is for sure. If line of sight is a problem, I'm screwed. I live in a heavily wooded area, on a ridge that is in a shadow of sorts. While I have a cell phone, and a tower is located about 5 miles from our home, we can't use the phone from home because of the poor signal. 

Thanks for the idea-----which gives me yet more information to research. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 17, 2008)

istari9 said:


> Harold,
> Windows XP runs better with a greater amount of Memory. Windows 98 only saw 128mb of ram while programs running in 98 could use any excess on that machine at that time. Xp function poorly at less then 512mb and much better above that amount, I would suggest run about 2gig.


What you've described sure fits the performance, or lack thereof!

I checked the Tyan web site and found my board----a link to which is provided here: 

http://www.tyan.com/product_board_detail.aspx?pid=465 



> I figure you use SDRAM which is not made any more and your computer being 8 year old may not see such a large amount of ram. Also matched pairs of ram work better then a mixed lot.


Indications are that I can use a maximum of only 1.5GB, and as you suggested, it is SDRAM. The manual for the board indicates that they should be 168 pin DIMM, 3.3 V, and unbuffered. Frankly, I wouldn't know one if it hit me in the butt!  

According to the manual on the board (which I have), DIMM banks 1, 2 & 3 can each accommodate 512MB X1. It also recommends that they be matched, and that only given makers product be used, although I am at a loss to know which would be acceptable. 



> If you can see about hardware modem not a software modem. The difference being the software modems use a portion of the CPU and memory to function whereas the hardware ones have all the parts needed built onto the modem its self.


Thanks for that bit of information. I'll see what is available at the local computer repair store when I go to the big city this coming Thursday. I have few options where I live. 

Thanks for everything, guys!

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 17, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> If people need computer parts put the word out. I scrap piles of perfectly good parts weekly. I'm sure I'm not alone.


Perhaps you could keep watch for the memory I need to upgrade my computer. Please read the post above, which describes what it uses.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 17, 2008)

I have plenty of 256mb sdram. It's untested and 3 matched pieces might be tricky. I'll dig a little deeper for some 512mb.


----------



## Strangebrew (Jun 20, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> Barrett's Privateers
> 
> -Stan Rogers



Oh, hell yes! Best sea shanty I ever heard! I sure miss Stan.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 5, 2008)

"Get It Right"
Soul President
Eccentric Soul: Big Mack Label

"I'll be back in a flash
To pick up my cash
Look Out!
Don't want no funny money." 

:lol:


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 6, 2008)

"Memories and Dreams"

Slim Dusty


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 6, 2008)

> Rag and Bone wrote:
> Barrett's Privateers
> -Stan Rogers
> 
> Oh, hell yes! Best sea shanty I ever heard! I sure miss Stan.



I love sea shantys but haven't paid much attention to them for many years. Thanks, guys, for turning me on to Stan Rogers. Lots on youtube. I haven't checked the torrents yet.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 20, 2008)

"Soul Mine"

Lee Dorsey


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 22, 2008)

"Working in the Coalmine"

Lee Dorsey


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 22, 2008)

"Holy Cow"

Lee Dorsey

No gold refining relevance. Just a rad song.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Sep 6, 2008)

"The Snake with Eyes Of Garnet"

Shane MacGowan


----------



## Rag and Bone (Sep 17, 2008)

"Live By the Water"

Papas Fritas


----------



## Rag and Bone (Oct 18, 2008)

"Phony Drunken Poet"

Filthy Thieving Bastards


----------



## viacin (Oct 18, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> While TDS offers high speed connections, the option is not available to us because of our location.



If you could manage to get cell phone service in your area you can get a card through the company that hooks up to your computer. I have heard two different stories about this, one says it's just plain old dial up, the other says it is high speed. The cost, about $30/month. Still expensive but maybe worth it if you want high speed. I was paying bellsouth $50 a month for their dsl, but they do not offer it in our area so I decided to go with cable internet for $30. I don't see much of a difference as far as speed goes, but my wallet sure does appreciate it.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 18, 2008)

viacin said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > While TDS offers high speed connections, the option is not available to us because of our location.
> ...



Heh! 

Our cell phone won't work when we're at home. It appears we are in a shadow area---service comes and goes, but is not reliable. Rarely can we call out. 

However, the news of late is good. A month ago our ISP upgraded the remote switching station that's about two miles down the road from us. We are now the proud owners of a DSL connection. The difference is astounding! A few months ago I had to download AVG 8, a 42 mb file that took just over three hours to download. By sharp contrast, a 24 mb file was downloaded a couple days ago in less than a minute. 

We're "good to go".

Harold


----------



## viacin (Oct 18, 2008)

thank goodness harold, now if we can just convince you to get a faster computer


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 18, 2008)

Harold,
Glad to hear you got DSL, it really is needed if you
value your time and sanity. I could never go back
to dial up.
Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 18, 2008)

jimdoc said:


> Harold,
> Glad to hear you got DSL, it really is needed if you value your time and sanity. I could never go back to dial up.
> Jim


Agreed, Jim. I moderate another forum, not just this one. Occasionally I'd receive a large file while reviewing one or the other, often a few mb in size. All the time it was downloading, I couldn't do anything with the forum-----it's almost as if the computer can do only one task at a time. It was the source of endless frustration for me. So much so that I asked everyone to quit sending large files. The computer doesn't behave any faster now, but the downloads happen so quickly that it makes no difference. 

I'm getting what is supposed to be 3 mb/sec transfer rate, but I was informed by a worker at TDS (he frequents the other forum) that I can expect slower service because of our proximity to the switch. Hell, I could easily live with a quarter the speed I have now------after suffering so damned long with that miserable dial-up. 

A comment was made about getting a faster computer. That's in the plans, too, but not until we move into the house we're building. This tired old thing is quite out of date now, but thanks to the generosity of our Lazersteve, it now has a huge amount of memory. It made a big difference in the performance of the computer. 

Harold


----------

